# website using jsp



## shivi4 (Feb 11, 2007)

i hve to make a wbsite for a fashion designer using jsp

which software should in used to make wesite easily

plus where can i find template for jsp based sites

plus i have to make flash into page how can i do that


----------



## JhonCena (Feb 11, 2007)

recomend you to develop in PHP coz it is the best!


----------



## whoopy_whale (Feb 13, 2007)

Get good HTML templates from Templatesbox and fill it with dynamic content using JSP.

Get Eclipse for developing jsp pages...


----------



## 144 (Feb 13, 2007)

Why exactly do you want it to be JSP? Any particular reason?
Do you want the site to be dynamic with a 'Content Management System' or a 'Shopping cart'? Like JhonCena mentioned, PHP is much popular and widely accepted language.  

Tryout these tutorials for JSP, on these websites:

*www.jsptut.com/

From Sun Developers Network:
-----------------------------
*java.sun.com/products/jsp/docs.html
*java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/Programming/jsp/

I prefer 'notebook' for my coding. If you are looking for a good web builder, try out the trial of Adobe Dreamweaver 8. There are many free editors like Notepad++4.0.1. And Eclipse might be a good choice since you want an editor for jsp. 

Notepad++4.0.1
---------------
*www.download.com/Notepad-/3000-2352_4-10637422.html

To Incorporate flash you would need to develop/design the flash components separately. I recommend you to tryout Adobe Flash 8. You can download the trial versions from Adobe. It is the best, but a costly software to develop flash elements. Anyone who can suggest freewares?


----------



## santu_29 (Feb 13, 2007)

Try NetBeans, the official java ide... Eclipse is also good


----------

